# Gecko at Mission Beach, QLD: ID please!



## Mario89 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello everybody,

can anyone ID this gecko on the picture? Unfortunately it?s the only pic I got.

Found at Mission Beach, QLD, on April 25th, 2010.

Thanks in advance and best regards,
Mario


----------



## sarah_m (Nov 27, 2014)

Asian house gecko


----------



## Mario89 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thank you very much for your reply! I will save the picture as _Hemidactylus frenatus!

Best regards,
Mario
_


----------

